
Cloud Programming Simplified: A Berkeley View on Serverless Computing [pdf] - WolfOliver
https://www2.eecs.berkeley.edu/Pubs/TechRpts/2019/EECS-2019-3.pdf
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19149192](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19149192)

